# ALICE Quick Release Straps



## Jael (Dec 19, 2009)

These thing's are annoying the hell out of me, everytime I attempt to ruck more then 30+ lbs I have to store weight inside a vest or shirt pockets due to them snapping off when I pick the Ruck up.

Ive thought of superglueing them shut, the ruck isent gonna be used for anything other than training and, getting those blackhawk straps.

Has this happened to anyone or are my straps just being stupid?


----------



## EATIII (Dec 19, 2009)

100 mile an hour tape.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2009)

I never liked those things and changed all mine to a regular one piece strap.
Like EAT says, duct tape will work.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 19, 2009)

Cut them off, replace them with ITW Acetal SR buckles or the DEI ruck buckle.  Get a sewing awl and sew them on.


----------

